# TV



## mikensue26 (Jan 6, 2019)

Could someone advise what you get on your TV? Do you have cable or dish, what's best?


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

mikensue26 said:


> Could someone advise what you get on your TV? Do you have cable or dish, what's best?


I have a Mag Box with a subscription of €125 every 6 months. For that, I get all the channels I could wish for - Terrestrial, Sky Movies etc, Sky Sports etc, all BT Sports etc and many, many more.


----------



## Seaton (Jan 15, 2019)

David_&_Letitia said:


> I have a Mag Box with a subscription of €125 every 6 months. For that, I get all the channels I could wish for - Terrestrial, Sky Movies etc, Sky Sports etc, all BT Sports etc and many, many more.


Is that the box through a vpn? Are you guaranteed the channels or can they be taken down?


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

I also have a mag box. No problems to date. Like D&L I get all the channels you could wish for plus zillions of films.


----------



## Seaton (Jan 15, 2019)

I've just got the same package on to my Firestick. £100 for the full year. Recommended by a friend living in Turkey who has used it for a few years.


----------



## Sandrapoy1 (Feb 22, 2018)

We decided to try something called TV Mucho when we moved over a few months ago, we had to buy an android box which cost around 90 euro's and now the only cost is 43 or 48 euro's a year, I can't remember which, but it works perfectly and we have all of the English tv channels along with catchup, we are quite impressed with it.


----------



## mikensue26 (Jan 6, 2019)

Sandrapoy1 said:


> We decided to try something called TV Mucho when we moved over a few months ago, we had to buy an android box which cost around 90 euro's and now the only cost is 43 or 48 euro's a year, I can't remember which, but it works perfectly and we have all of the English tv channels along with catchup, we are quite impressed with it.


Does this still work well, I have had reports that with latest s/w update there is problems with buffeting. Is your box 2 or 4GB RAM? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zoom zoom (Jun 26, 2019)

Sandrapoy1 said:


> We decided to try something called TV Mucho when we moved over a few months ago, we had to buy an android box which cost around 90 euro's and now the only cost is 43 or 48 euro's a year, I can't remember which, but it works perfectly and we have all of the English tv channels along with catchup, we are quite impressed with it.


Muchas gracias For mentioning this service , just tried it on a Roku box and it appears to work well . Will keep trying it .


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Where can I find details about the Mag Box option please? 

Thanks

Jim


----------



## mikensue26 (Jan 6, 2019)

*Mag Box*



nhowarth said:


> I also have a mag box. No problems to date. Like D&L I get all the channels you could wish for plus zillions of films.


Couple of questions for you, first can you get sub-titles and which mag box is it and who did you get it though - thanks in advance


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

You get subtitles where the broadcast programme has subtitles. Eg. News items where a person is speaking in a foreign language. Also BBC4 programmes broadcast overnight are signed.

We've got a Mag250 from uktvcyprus.

Cheers,


----------



## Zoom zoom (Jun 26, 2019)

Glad this thread has been brought back to life . Tvmucho appears to have disappeared from the Roku box , so I have ordered a firestick so hopefully will start using tvmucho , I have it on my iPad and it works well .


----------



## The Bond (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi,
Do you get BBC channels also ?
cheers


----------



## Zoom zoom (Jun 26, 2019)

The Bond said:


> Hi,
> Do you get BBC channels also ?
> cheers


Yes you do , with 7 days catchup . You can try it for free , they give you 1 hour a day to see if you like it .


----------

